# wanted rosebikes voucher



## samsbike (17 Sep 2014)

Anyone got a voucher for rosebikes they would care to share?

Thanks


----------



## Rooster1 (17 Sep 2014)

Lovely bikes, sorry I can't help


----------



## vickster (17 Sep 2014)

Google suggests €10 off if you sign up on Facebook (old links though)

Or you could get someone to buy you a gift voucher


----------



## Alexis Holwell (17 Sep 2014)

I got a 10% off voucher through the post yesterday but I binned it. I'll dig it out later this afternoon when i get back home and will send it to you.


----------



## samsbike (17 Sep 2014)

Thanks


----------



## SteCenturion (17 Sep 2014)

Alexis Holwell said:


> I got a 10% off voucher through the post yesterday but I binned it. I'll dig it out later this afternoon when i get back home and will send it to you.


What a thoroughly nice chap !

I need a larger house with a garage & garden...

I don't suppose you could...


----------



## montage (17 Sep 2014)

Alexis Holwell said:


> I got a 10% off voucher through the post yesterday but I binned it. I'll dig it out later this afternoon when i get back home and will send it to you.



10% or 10 euros?

I got a 10 euro one, unfortunately I am going to use it, but this should mean that a fair few other people out there received the same thing!


----------



## jifdave (17 Sep 2014)

i have a 10euro voucher off 50euro spend if anyone wants it


----------



## Soltydog (17 Sep 2014)

I bought some new wheels & light a few years ago & used the facebook 10euro voucher. As I selected GBP as the currency I ended up with £10 discount  10% would have been nicer though


----------



## Alexis Holwell (17 Sep 2014)

montage said:


> 10% or 10 euros?
> 
> I got a 10 euro one, unfortunately I am going to use it, but this should mean that a fair few other people out there received the same thing!



Yes, after checking it was a 10 euro voucher i received. I've sent it to @samsbike in any case.


----------

